# Use replaced Hard Drive on Linux box



## toadleyb (Dec 9, 2003)

I upgrade the hard drive in my Tivo and I am now trying to use the old hard drive to install Debian on my computer. I first installed the hard drive and booted into DOS. I tried to fdisk the hard drive but kept getting errors that I could not delete partitions while a logical volume existed. I would then try to delete logical volumes and it said there were none. I could also not format the drive.

I tried installing Debian to it anyway. I made it through the base install no problem and it even partitioned okay. Shortly after installing I would start getting all kinds of error, which after 2 weeks of playing with it I figured out was hard drive problems. Last night I took an old quantum bigfoot I had laying around threw that in my computer and was able to install Debian no problem.

My question is this. Is this hard drive completely toast or do I need to do something special to it to get it to work for Debian?

Thanks


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It could be toast.

As far as the Linux install was concerned, the HDD was blank, as it couldn't see or interpret the TiVo parition table, it was expecting to see either a PC partition table or not.


----------



## toadleyb (Dec 9, 2003)

Thanks for the answer. I guess it is off to the trash can with that hard drive.


----------

